# hybrids again



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

went back up to ol escambia river today, to throw some lures for hybrids we got a few before the rain chased us away


----------



## Rocky Creek Rider (Jan 14, 2009)

Do hybrids and strippers live in creeks or just rivers?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

both u can catch them just about any where they are stocked, but for the most part u find them in the main rivers u can pick up one or two in little tidel creeks from time to time


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice job Glen!!

:letsdrink


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice fish. I hope you didn't eat that one you caught next to the chemical plant...oke


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

nahh he went back, he was a baby


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

dang nice stripers!! way to brave the cold like a champ!:letsdrink


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice stripers. What lures were you throwing?


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'd like to add some hybrid tips if y'all don't mind. They eat live shrimp readily, as well as spoons and rattle traps. They can be found in dock lights, or any light, at night. They also school around the sand island near the mouth of the Escambia River. I lived on the river for 10 years and found them to be good fighters and tasty too. Good luck catching more of them! I believe I have a pic or two of them in my photo gallery.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

we was throwing soft plastics, little grubs


----------

